
Use the index, Luke A guide to database performance for developers - gkop
https://use-the-index-luke.com/
======
grantjpowell
This is one of my all time favorite books. If you work with Postgres, an
awesome follow up is this article series (much more advanced)
[http://www.interdb.jp/pg/](http://www.interdb.jp/pg/)

